# Wee G's not very amusingly titled journal about Bodybuilding.



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have ditched my other journal which was really about getting big and fat in a hurry and am starting 1 here so I have pretty much my entire prep for Bodybuilding competition documented. Aiming for first timers class in 2011 but if ready earlier who knows.

In November 2009 I got back into training after a fairly long break (few years). My bodyweight was just over 12 stone at 6 foot 1 tall - there's a wee pic of me being being dwarfed by my wee boy in October just so you can see where I'm starting from.










My training etc since then was focused on getting bigger as quickly as possible and being able to handle reasonable training loads again, to give me a chance of building a decent competitive physique this year. It's all in my old journal if anyone wants to read it.

My bodyweight peaked at the end of March 2010 at 18 stone, pic is below.










From there I have been on a CKD for almost 4 weeks, with a typical day right now being...

*Daily stuff...*

NAC 400mg / day

Selenium

EGCG 100mg /day

Grape seed extract 200mg

rALA - 300mg

Saw palmetto 160mg

800mg 80% silymarin

Niacin 1g a day, split doses.

Usual Multi vits etc.

Up to 10g BCAA / day.

3g calcium.

*Meals etc...*

1.

3 scoops Extreme Pro6 in water (75g)

Fucoxanthin 600mg

3g fish oils

3 macadamias

Guarana, cayenne, green tea, cocoa, ginger, white tea blend 3 caps.

2.

250g raw weight chicken or beef

250g frozen vegetables.

3 macadamias and 1g fish oil if protein source is chicken.

3.

Same as 2.

Fucoxanthin 600mg

Guarana, cayenne, green tea, cocoa, ginger, white tea blend 3 caps.

4.

3 scoops Extreme Pro6 in water.

5.

Same as 2.

PRe-Training - PhD Vmax Pump and / or Extreme Liquid Fury.

*Weekly *

2ml of T350.

1 day per week I eat a decent amount of carbs. This month I had about 200g the first weekend, same again the 2nd and approx 1000g the 3rd (1st proper refeed). On these days fat and protein intake are left to fall wherever they may.

Following this my bodyweight is now 16 stone 12lbs and dropping.

*Training*

Everything trained twice or three times a week, alternating volume and hypoxia OR load as the main stimulus for the sessions. Volume sessions are fixed load on compound movements, aiming to beat total reps done the week before. Hypoxia stuff can be whatever, typically giant sets of lots of exercises back to back. Load sessions are an attempt to beat PB's for weight on the bar every time, regardless of number of reps performed.

No cardio right now.

That's about it.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Fantastic, great to see another keto journal, though I hope yours generates more interest than mine has done! I will be following closely.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

looking forward to this loved reading through your other thread , very interested in the way you train to. any links to info??


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice one mate, will be keeping an eye on this. Your a real knowledgable fellow and look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

What did you want to know mate?

Theories are all outlined here...

http://www.ultimate-hypertrophy.com/UHT/UHT.html

...along with 1 possible way of putting it into practice but the possibilities are pretty much endless!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice one mate, will be following with interest.

When you add in cardio eventually what will you be doing for it??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Subscribed mate, will be a fascinating, inspiring and educational journal am sure.

Love the look of the UHT routines... very interesting. Your nutrition look great.

How are you finding it all so far?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wee G said:


> What did you want to know mate?
> 
> Theories are all outlined here...
> 
> ...


Diamond , am i correct in having read somewhere thats its all your own theories ??

plus do you feel it would be beneficial to the natural trainer??

thanks mate

Dan


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Geo,

Barbell complexes, kettlebell stuff, repeated 40m sprints, stairclimber / rower intervals

and / or

Extremely low intensity stuff like walking.

More than likely a bit of both with the LI stuff done on just aminos a.m. / p.m. and the HI stuff done either after main workouts or at a separate time entirely.

HI done primarily for afterburn and the LI to directly use fat.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Geo,
> 
> Barbell complexes, kettlebell stuff, repeated 40m sprints, stairclimber / rower intervals
> 
> ...


Interesting mate,

Although stair climber, hats off to you mate i hate those things, lol

If your at the show in Paisley i'll come and have a natter with ya.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> Diamond , am i correct in having read somewhere thats its all your own theories ??
> 
> plus do you feel it would be beneficial to the natural trainer??
> 
> ...


Nah mate i stole them all out of journals  :lol:

The UHT site is mine, yes, I wrote it but all it is is putting together other smarter peoples research in to a cohesive whole.

Regarding natties, most of the guys who train like this ARE natty! Si and Dean whose pics you'll see on the site are both natty. The only roider there is me...lol.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Nah mate i stole them all out of journals  :lol:
> 
> The UHT site is mine, yes, I wrote it but all it is is putting together other smarter peoples research in to a cohesive whole.
> 
> Regarding natties, most of the guys who train like this ARE natty! Si and Dean whose pics you'll see on the site are both natty. The only roider there is me...lol.


lol well at least your honest :lol:

well judging by your progress pics it most certainly works , ill defo have to give it a go , might even start next week as not really on any routine at the mo , just been enjoying my training for the last couple of weeks an prob for another couple before setting back to another program.

im gonna go print it all off to have a read later :thumb:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd bloody hate to see your shopping bill! I remember reading your daily intake and it ws crazy lol I struggle to afford what I eat as it is lol

Some excellent work there though mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck with it mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck with it G:thumbup1:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Subscribed and will follow with interest!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

goodluck mate, cant believe the gains you made in such a short space of time!!!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

good luck! will be following closely. found your training principles in your old journal very interesting and made me reconsider my own approach to training.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I feel WeeG is upping his game for a challenge to Bulkaholic's journal whore crown:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

28.04.10

*Diet. *

Bang on food wise. 2 chicken, 1 beef, 2 shakes. Little short on fluids.

*Training*

None - migraine from 5pm onwards, was in bed as soon as got home from work.

*Other stuff...*

First day on additional stimulant based fat burners - felt OK, no jitters or anything but migraine in the afternoon / evening. Slept from 7-930pm then ate, then slept again from 11pm - 630am. For me that is a huge amount of sleep and I feel much better for it.

Overall i felt **** yesterday, very tired, quite hungry and migraine on top but I was much cheered this morning by the site of some upper abs poking through my fat lad belly.

I've been thinking over my goals for the forseeable future this morning and I suppose the aim right now is to get to an acceptable "offseason Bodybuilder" level of bodyfat. For me this will be as lean as I have ever been but I feel very confident about getting there simply because i am doing all the things I did the last time (I've been a little lean once!) with the addition of 2ml of Test a week. Having done it natty how fecking hard can it be to do it assisted?

Lastly, after the Scottish this week I saw Paddy (Tiger81 on here) throwing some poses in the gym and that has kind of sealed it in my mind that if i want to do well in the Scottish shows this year the only option is to be horribly lean cause I will not have time to compete on size this year. Hence the decision to get reasonably lean right now in the longer term hope of getting to a disgusting level of conditioning...starting your diet 51 weeks out? Priceless.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Gav you cant do the scottish first timers mate,whos gnr write the show report!!!! :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> 28.04.10
> 
> (I've been a little lean once!) with the addition of 2ml of Test a week.


Can you tell me how many mg per week your on, just curious,


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> 28.04.10
> 
> *Diet. *
> 
> ...


good luck with it mate :beer:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

kawikid said:


> Can you tell me how many mg per week your on, just curious,


Sure, right now it is 2ml a week of t350 = 700mg a week total, nothing else, no orals.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

weeman said:


> Gav you cant do the scottish first timers mate,whos gnr write the show report!!!! :lol:


Errrr.....you? Rammers?



glen danbury said:


> good luck with it mate :beer:


Thanks Glen, will be about time eh!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to see this wee g will be following as always


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Subscribed.

I didn't realise you were the one who put together UHT - It is extremely good stuff IMHO.

J


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Errrr.....you? Rammers?
> 
> Thanks Glen, will be about time eh!


i'll be onstage at the show next year too mate being far to self involved and gazing at myself to notice any other classes :lol: looks like its on Rammers!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck G, learnt a lot of decent info from your last journal so will def be following this one.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

29.04.10

*Diet *

Fine. 2 beef, 1 chicken, 2 shakes, additional 3 slices cold ham and a tomato in the evening.

Finished fucoxanthin today, 1 month of use and defo a supplement i now rate and will use again, probably alternating it with stims.

*Training*

*Upper body pull - Volume / Hypoxia*

BOR -120kg - 25 reps total, clusters of 5-7.

Giant set consisting of the following, some exercises done for 1 set, some for 2 or 3, every set has a set of straight arm rope pulldowns in between.

Wide Pulldowns 1 x 12

s/s

Straight arm pulldowns with rope x 20

s/s

Supinated pulldowns 12+

s/s

Straight arm pulldowns with rope x 20

s/s

Leaning pulldowns, elbows up 12+

s/s

Straight arm pulldowns with rope x max

s/s

Face pulls with rope

s/s

Straight arm pulldowns with rope x max

s/s

Without putting down the handle...

Cable row - scap retraction only x 20 ->cable row leaning forward x max

-->cable row upright x max

s/s

Straight arm pulldowns with rope x max

Posed lats for a few minutes.

3 times through a giant set consisting of...

Straight bar curls, wrists back, elbows on hips, leaning back x max

s/s

Drag curls leaning fwd x max

s/s

Wide grip cheat curls x max

s/s

Cheat hammers curls with slower negative x max

Rest 1 minute in between each giant set.

Good session, nice to get some good blood flow going again.

*Other Stuff....*

Felt very up and down today, had a lot to get done and really struggled with concentrating etc. Am putting this down to it being nearly the end of the week and me being low on carbs. Felt pretty emotional at night but nothing genuinely manic, just a bit low.

Skin condition is terrible right now - acne on back and shoulders, will start treating it with a scrub and some alcohol / salycilate.

Removed body hair today as well - always a good way to see just how much of a fat **** you actually are and well recommended to anyone embarking on a diet. Can see outlines of veins in forearms, calves, shoulders. Can also see great ripples of blubber all over midsection and ass :thumb:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Weeg my friend. Cant understand alot of the stuff you write ref diet and training, but I noticed the dramatic increase in weight from 12 to 18stone.

Can you you tell me why the change of heart from your other thread?

Also do have an estimate of you muscle weight gain during that time.

Also what would you describe yourself as, meso, ectomorph etc?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

No change of heart, just got to BW target I wanted and now want to lean up a bit.

Body types refer to limb lengths / girths / other measurements etc relative to height - the way the bodybuilding community proscribes the ability to gain muscle or otherwise to bodytype is yet another wee myth. The only anthropological testing I've ever had done with by Paul Swinton at Aberdeen Uni many years ago and I honestly can't recall where on the "chart" I fell. I know I have perfect build for a sprint swimmer and a huge rib cage tho, weird the things you remember.

Total weight gain was from 171lbs to 251lbs, of which I'd say 1/2 will stay on as lean tissue following dieting down, so I'm saying about a 40lb lean gain.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*30.04.10*

*Diet.*

Fine again, got all meals as scheduled and all supps. Again felt very tired through the day / difficult to concentrate / get work done.

*Training*

No training.

*Other Stuff...*

Day off diet tomorrow - supposed to be a refeed but I have no appetite the now and know I will struggle to eat anything like the carbs / kcals I want to.


----------



## jordi (Dec 17, 2009)

Wee G

I have some questions for you if you have the time?

I'm interested in your Fucoxanthin comment earlier, saw you were taking it with stims (Caffeine etc), did you notice anything you could attribute to it or is your approval based on previous experiences of cutting without it? Why alternate in future?

Also noticed you use a lot of Extreme Nutrition stuff (as do I) so I'd like your take on Lean-R if you have one please? :beer:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi mate,

Body temp was higher on the fuco, ESPECIALLY in the presence of carbs. I started using the caffeine based fat burner well after the fuco, so can defo say that the fuco raises body temp in the presence of carbs - I didn't get just the usual warm feeling on small refeed days, I was sweating like an ox. At the NABBA wen i had a proper refeed (1,000g carbs) I was seriosuly uncomfortable all day and evening with the heat coming off me.

I'll alternate because fuco appears to be a mild uncoupler and stims do not work forever as we all know so it makes sense to spend time away from them whenever possible. I have done a similar thing in the past alternating stims with CLA / ALA / EGCG's etc and it seems to work fine but i suspect that all of these approaches are ****ing in the wind compared to clen / EPH etc.

Lean-R - Haven't used it, looks fine on paper.

Cheers,

G


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> No change of heart, just got to BW target I wanted and now want to lean up a bit.
> 
> Body types refer to limb lengths / girths / other measurements etc relative to height - the way the bodybuilding community proscribes the ability to gain muscle or otherwise to bodytype is yet another wee myth. The only anthropological testing I've ever had done with by Paul Swinton at Aberdeen Uni many years ago and I honestly can't recall where on the "chart" I fell. I know I have perfect build for a sprint swimmer and a huge rib cage tho, weird the things you remember.
> 
> Total weight gain was from 171lbs to 251lbs, of which I'd say 1/2 will stay on as lean tissue following dieting down, so I'm saying about a 40lb lean gain.


I see. I always thought it was more what made one kid at school being skinny the other fat and rare ones, seem to be natuarally muscular.

So are you saying certain people can eat whateverthey want and not get fat is due to metabolism alone?

Very impressed with your transformation pics from a purte bulk point of view, but I doubt you have gained 40lbs of muscle, however the true answer to this eludes us both.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nah dude, BMR only varies about 5% between people of the same body weight / composition. Those who can eat more have higher BMR primarily because they have more muscle. Also, whether calorie surplus is stored as muscle / fat is somewhat determined by what hormones are on hand at the time, and this can be influenced by meal composition, past eating habits, past exercise habits etc. So, in short, the fat kid at school very probably was less active as a child, ate a worse diet and as diet has less muscle and a crappy hormone profile, dooming him to a life of fatness unless he trains / eats his was out of it.

Regarding the weight gain, I'm pretty sure of being leaner at 15 stone than i was at 12 stone. I'll stick some pics up when I get there. shoudn't be too long to wait.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Mmmmm ok, seems possible. I just put it down to genetics.

Why did you not try and put on muscle and stay at a low BF?

Do you not believe this is possible?

I find it interesting that BBs bulk up and try different cycles diet etc, and assume they are putting on muscle.

But surley to know if your latest cycle is working or if adding insulin or whatever is working you need to keep lean to see if the actual results are muscle, water or fat???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## jordi (Dec 17, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Mmmmm ok, seems possible. I just put it down to genetics.
> 
> Why did you not try and put on muscle and stay at a low BF?
> 
> ...


Anecdotally though if your lifts are improving consistently then chances are gains will be muscle (discounting efficiency/neural improvements which are limited). Not very scientific though.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Simply because the amount of carbs and calories that maximise protein synthesis and glycogen / substrate storage after training are WAY higher than maintenance calories for most people. You CANNOT grow at anything like the fastest rate possible whilst on a near maintenance level diet.

For example if you take a start rate of .35g / kg carbohydrate intake post exercise, you have (for a 110kg guy like me) 38g carbs. Now if you double that to 0.7g / kg glycogen synthesis more than doubles immediately post exercise. Increasing it further to 1g / kg further increases glycogen synthesis, though increases beyond 1g/ kg immediately post training cause no further increase. So, right away, to maximise glycogen replacement we have a figure of 1g / Kg of BW immediately post training, or 110g carbs for me, which is 440kcals.

Add a decent dose of protein and we have 600 kcals immediately after training.

Now, in the hours following training, PS and glycogen replenishment are maximsed by taking in approx 3g / kg BW of carbs in the first four hours, and then up to 10g / kg of BW over the next 24 hours. Thats 1100g of carbs for me; 4400 calories.

Now add in protein at a decent rate, say 350-400g / day normal needs for a chemically assisted Bodybuilder, plus a min of 100g or so of fats and you have circa 7000 calories per day to actually MAXIMISE growth if you weigh around 110kg.

At that kind of calorie intake you are going to store fat, no doubt about it.

So, in the short term it becomes a choice - grow a LOT of muscle and also hold some fat, or grow a LITTLE muscle and stay lean. I prefer to grow a lot of muscle, so i put my calories quite high and accept the fat gain along with it.

Lastly, I don't need to be able to look in the mirror and check if i have an extra ounce of mass on my outer pec every 15 minutes. If I was that unsure about the efficacy of what i was doing i wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Im slightly lost by some of the words you use, but understand the basics.

So for myself, my muscle gains are very slow, would you say the only way for me to make higher gains is to add fat/water. Otherwise plod along at 1 kilo every couple of months?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I see it as a choice.

TBH i think you would grow better with less gear and more calories, but maybe you have a need to stay very lean at al times?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Surely it works out the same anyway.

Take two hypothetical identical guys over a year.

Subject 1=

Stays lean (10% and below) and slowly packs on the tissue, can see what he's putting in on and after 12months is 10-12lbs heavier.

No need to cut, looks good all year round.

Subject two=

Bulks and puts on 25-30lbs in a year, puts strain on his body, feels sh!t fat, sweaty and bloated, but yeah, is building more muscle. Then he has to put himself through a big ole cut, head**** himself, and then loose some of the tissue on the cut so once he's back to sub 10% he's only 10-12lbs heavier, the same as subject one. Plus he's added fat cells to his body which are going to cause a problem later in life. By this i mean, without lipo you cant get rid of them again , so they either fill up or dry up. It's gonna take a dedicated guy to stay strict all his life and stop that potential fatness coming on.

I can see it from both sides, but TBH wit y limited knowledge/experience on myself/and chats with competitors i more side with the 1st guy.

Get Con in here, he's good with this sh!t as i'm sure he's tried both and stated he never wanted to be fat again.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kawi,

Difference is that subject 1 will typically gain 10lbs / year LBM and subject 2 can gain 40-60lbs LBM in the same time frame.

Everything else you stated is true.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Kawi,
> 
> Difference is that subject 1 will typically gain 10lbs / year LBM and subject 2 can gain 40-60lbs LBM in the same time frame.
> 
> Everything else you stated is true.


Holy fvck man!! That much!! I thought i was doing well with my little story there too. :lol: :lol: Never realised the difference was so great tbh.

I find this really interesting. Subscribed to the journal. Looking forward to seeing it all unfold.

Cheers.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know it is just me and that is a pretty poor sample of 1 guy but I have gone from 12 stone 3 in November to 17st 13 stone end of March, as I said above i reckon 40lbs of that 80 lbs was lean. Thats 40lbs in 5 months.

I know quite a few guys who have "blown up" early in their lifting careers an done well for it. Not saying it's the be all and end all but it is perfectly viable way to do it when using gear. Just for ref, I've also done the same thing clean, and just got very very fat. Quite strong, but very very fat.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im with wee g here. i stayed lean all last year ariund 10-12% and gained around 10lb muscle.

this year i will push cals higher and let my bf get a touch higher maybe upto 15% max. hopefully this will allow more muscle mass to be added.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Wee G said:


> I know it is just me and that is a pretty poor sample of 1 guy but I have gone from 12 stone 3 in November to 17st 13 stone end of March, as I said above i reckon 40lbs of that 80 lbs was lean. Thats 40lbs in 5 months.
> 
> I know quite a few guys who have "blown up" early in their lifting careers an done well for it. Not saying it's the be all and end all but it is perfectly viable way to do it when using gear. Just for ref, I've also done the same thing clean, and just got very very fat. Quite strong, but very very fat.


Subbed mate, always learn alot from your threads!

So I take it you don't recommend the massive bulk/cut phases for a natty then?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you lose far too much muscle when dieting clean to make it work well. I know I did.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

But weren't you big before??

I mean, if you'd been like 17-18 stone, then like Weeman did and go away from it for years and shrink down, then when you come back, even though it takes a gihugeous amount of work it's not really a great example coz you've already been there, did those lifts/muscle memory etc.

Thats a bit different to someone say like me who's started at 9-10stone at 30years old and is now 13stone (and gaining) and about the heaviest i've ever been. Packing on 4 stone is a monumental task.

I'm open to your idea tho. Find it interesting that i could say......... ramp up the dose to over a gram a week and 6000cals and pack on the 4 stone. If i could get my mind over the fat gain, then do a well planned cut it might work out to be a very productive year going on those figures you posted. I didn't realise it was quite as big as that.

Coming from an athletics background, spending 10years running, i'm pretty health conscious and find it hard to accept that massive strain going up ad down would be healthy.

Waffling a bit there and thinking out loud. Sorry. I do find this interesting though,


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kawi,

I've been over 300 lbs mate but I was just fat. Yes it is easier doing this the 2nd / 3rd time around but first time around as a teenager i went from 80 to 115kg in a year with no gear. I know quite a few strength guys who have gone from 150-170lbs or so up to 275-300lbs within 3 years of starting training, still drug free. They are not as fat as you might think.

BTW, no need to use a gram a week of gear if you have a big calorie surplus, food is way more anabolic than anything else. I doubt I'll be over 700mg this year.

I hear you on the "strain" thing but if you break it down it is ...

Blood lipid profile.

Blood pressure.

General aerobic fitness / RHR etc.

All of these can be controlled as weight goes on, being heavy does not HAVE to mean have blood pressure issues, poor blood lipids or poor cardiovascular fitness. My lipids were poor when using Dbol, i know cause I got them checked, and have since then come off it and will get retested in another 2-3 weeks time. If you monitor things and take action as and when required you will not incur any massive health risks - the risk comes from burrying your head in the sand and "hoping" everything will be fine.

No worries thinking out loud here, as long as my journal entries are the only thing in bold title I can keep track just fine and the more discussion the better (as long as it's civil...lol).

Cheers dude,

G


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*01.05.10*

*Diet*

Re-feed day. A little disappointing as i had a migraine in the morning and some crap to sort out with my bank (hideous people) so missed a few oppurtunities to eat tasty grub.

Got in...Most of a box of Apricot Wheats, MCD's big breakfast with an extra Sausage McMuffin, 3 hash browns, 2 lasagnes, 1 chicken curry and rice, 3 cans pepsi, 3 Extreme Nutri-Pro bars, 1 Eat Natural Bar, 300g dry weight of pasta and some sauce and a chocolate mousse.

*Training.*

No training - Migraine.

*Other stuff...*

Got some decent bits of work done prepping some seminars and sorting out new clothing ranges for the shop despite head pain so that was good.

On the down side I came very close to losing my temper in the bank. If people do not think that the company they work for makes ethical decisions then they should work elsewhere, if they can't defend the company they work for, and feel the need to apologise on it's behalf whilst excusing themselves of blame, then they are complicit. People should be able to accept that they are hypocrits and have no moral backbone whatsoever when it's the truth. This constant acceptance of the shifting of personal moral responsibility and accountability on to faceless corporate structures is a primary driver of the decline in standards and the weakness of people today. If you do the work of scum, you are scum. End of.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Wee G said:


> On the down side I came very close to losing my temper in the bank. If people do not think that the company they work for makes ethical decisions then they should work elsewhere, if they can't defend the company they work for, and feel the need to apologise on it's behalf whilst excusing themselves of blame, then they are complicit. People should be able to accept that they are hypocrits and have no moral backbone whatsoever when it's the truth. This constant acceptance of the shifting of personal moral responsibility and accountability on to faceless corporate structures is a primary driver of the decline in standards and the weakness of people today. If you do the work of scum, you are scum. End of.


Woah there big fella!

Some people have no option but to work for banks, it's either that or no work. Also if you're complaining about bank counter staff, they're paid eff all, so whilst they probably agree that their employers are c-units they have a personal responsibility to themselves and their loved ones to provide money so they accept it - it doesn't make them scum.

I don't work for a bank btw.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*02.5.10*

*Diet*

2 chicken, 2 shakes, 1 beef. Ditched mixed veg blend for green beans on 1 meal which will dump a few kcls a day.

*Training*

*
*

Whole Body Load.

Couldn't leg press as lumbars were having a grumpy day and the compression also ****s em up, so just SQ and Rom DL for lowers.

1/2 SQ - 170 x 3 very easy, 180 x 1 also very easy.

Rom DL - 140kg - 14

DB Inc PRess - 40's - 6

Neutral Pulldown - 120kg - 6,6.

Didn't go anywhere near a miss on the squats just cause back was being odd with me, but very happy with how light 4 plates felt. Back oddness a very distinct feeling of tightness that doesn't pass with stretching or mobility exercises, and usually precedes a left side SI ligament strain if i push it. I've torn it 3 or 4 times in years gone by, but I think I am finally learning.

*Other stuff...*

This was a really good day - training was with some good people (a sprint cyclist and a crossfit / OL'er) and it reminded me a lot of owning the gym. Felt really good to be training alongside people who know and care about other aspects of the iron game. Also have a seminar to do on Monday night that I'm looking forward to, so feeling pretty upbeat.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*03.5.10*

*Training *- No training.

*Diet* - Little late getting started so kcals were pushed towards end of the day but no real issues. Had some olives with beef meal that pushed fat kcals up a bit but was fairly active most of the day so no worries.

*Other stuff...*

Bank holiday - quiet day at work but OK.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*04.05.10*

*Diet* - fine again, no issues.

*Training*

Chest, biceps.

DB incline press - 30's - 8 sets x max reps in 15 minutes.

5 Giant sets of...

DB flye bottom half ROM only

Cable cross

Machine dip, elbows out and leaning fwd, bottom 1/2 ROM only

Pec Dec (last 8 inches of ROM only)

Machine bench

Max reps every time, from 20 down to 6 at worst, no rest between sets or repeats of the whole thing, through it all 5 times in a row.

Biceps.

Giant sets of...

Straight bar curls, elbows on hips, leaning back, wrists cocked back

Straight bar curls, leaning forwards, wrists flexed, top 1/2 ROM only

Straight bar curls

DB Hammer Curls

DB Rope curls to forehead from low pulley

4 times through. Had a little rest waiting for training partners to finish a set now and again but not a disaster.

DB preacher curls - 3x 8-12 / arm

Machine curls - 3 x 12-20, drop set last set.

*Other stuff..*.

Supposed to be a day off but was in the shop from 9-1 anyway, still need to put up some more racking / shelves but it is looking better, feeling quite happy with things in general today. Slept for 3 hours in the late afternoon, I could probably always sleep in the middle of the day if I had the chance - time to move to the med! Trained with Tiger81 and Rob for biceps, was fine but I defo need t keep the rest periods non-existant on these workouts if they are to be hypoxic enough so it was not ideal. No worries tho, good session and fun craic as always.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*05.05.10*

*Diet*

Hit 16 stone 7 today which was my mental "marker" point so very happy that this phase of caloric restriction has done it's job. Re-introduced some carbs and some meals around training, so the entire diet now looks like....

1. 70g Pro6 in water, fish oils, vits etc.

2. Chicken or ground beef with mixed veg or green beans.

3. Chicken or ground beef with mixed veg or green beans.

4. Pre training - 50g oatmeal, 15g raisins, 1 scoop Pro6.

5. Post Training - 1 scoop Build and Recover, 1 scoop Pro 6. (30g carbs).

6. Post Training 2 - 50g oatmeal, 1 scoop pro 6.

7.Chicken or ground beef with mixed veg or green beans.

To be taken on training days only. This should allow me to make some more progress in training (adding volume) as tbh the last few weeks have been a bit of a struggle with no carbs around workouts.

*Training.*

Lower body volume + hypoxia - Quad Dominant and calves.

Squat - 140kg - clusters for 25 reps total.

Leg Press middle ROM only - 210kg - 3 x 20

s/s

Heels elevated rock bottom SQ, bottom 1/2 rom only, paused for 3 at top and bottom - 60kg -3 x max

Sissy Squat - 1 x max then 2 mins stretch in bottom position.

Calves - Calve raise on hack - drop set -5 drops, max reps each time, 20 down to 7 by end.

*Other stuff....*

Feel good! Training was fun, eating some carbs was BIG fun...oatmeal with raisins tastes bloody great  Aim is to continue to get leaner by adding some more volume to the workouts with increased calories and maybe add in some CV activity as well.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

G,

What sort of tempo do you use on your reps?

How much rest do you have between normal sets, and between the clusters?

Loving the journal and the training chap! This is a damn good read that is giving me loads of ideas and new lines of thinking.

All the best,

J


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tempos change lots from workout to workout and even movement to movement.

I use a lot of what I call AMT reps, which are just an extra 1/4 rep or so in the stretch position, repeating the amortization phase in between full reps. A typically set of 20 in a pressing, pulldown, leg curl, leg extension or similar type movement will be probably actually be like...

Reps 1-8 Fast as possible Con, 2 sec ecc, 1 -3 sec stretch at bottom

Pause - 10s or so stretch in bottom position

2 or 3 little AMT pulses then a few full reps, now fast con and ecc

end of set - few little AMT pulses, then probably a stretch for a few seconds.

SQ and DL i make no attempt to control tempo on the heavier sets.

Other lower body work I tend to stay in the mid ROM and squeeze so probably 2-3 sec con 2-3 sec ecc with no pauses anywhere is most common but I will also do static hold for a wee second or three on lifts where this can cause a lot of pain. I know hypoxia and lactic build up are not the same thing, but they are close enough for me so on stuff where hypoxia is the goal then pain is a good marker.

On Load day i just lift the weight...max effort!

Rests...

On heavier clusters as soon as i can do another triple or so in good form, i do it. Fatigue builds through the set but it basically goes from easy 5's down to hard triples.

On lighter clusters I go as soon as some of the lactate his gone and I know I'll get SOME reps. I don't measure it and I tend to stay in the mid ROM for these as well, reps usually start at 15ish and end at 5ish.

On hypoxia stuff I don't rest at all if I can help it.

Hope that all makes sense, it's not a prescription but a description.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*06.05.10*

*
*

*
Diet*

Spot on, no worries. Had 60g oats for some carbs, mixed with egg whites and Pro6 and cooked as panckaes, was REALLY filling like that and I will be using that a lot i think - makes the carbs go a long way, 60 odd grams of rice is sod all food volume in comparison. Meals were 2 chicken, 2 shakes, 1 oats, egg whites and pro6.

*Training*

No training. Wife feeling a bit neglected so stayed in with her.

*Other Stuff*

Body temp is up a little, just from the carbs, very cool. Going to increase overall energy expenditure as and when i can from now on, so will use my push bike to get around when practical and make sure I hit some decent volume on the weights. Also got a hankering for a heavy deadlift at some point so think I will start running down the reps on these if I continue to feel good lower-back wise and in time replace the max effort 1/2 squats with sumo DL's for a while.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very interesting journal G...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Very interesting journal G...
> 
> Thanks for sharing





KJW said:


> Amazing to see how much mass you have put on in such a short period of time. I am super jealous!


Thanks Mick, really cool if it's helpful at all.

KJW,

Take gear. Eat lots of food. Train sensibly. Et Voila! :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*07.05.10*

*
*

*
Diet*

Loving having the carbs back in!!!! Yay!!!

2 Fish meals, 2 shakes, pre / post wkt Vmax Pump and Build and Recover with another 2 scoops of PRo 6, 1 Whey Refresh, pancakes from 60g oatmeal, 3 egg whites and pro 6, then started my treats at 8pm and had...

1 cinnamon swirl

1 choc ice

2 fish finger sandwiches with 4 fish fingers each and lots of Tommy K.

And that was it!

*Training*

Shos and Triceps hypoxia

Seated DB press - 22.5's, max sets / reps in 12 minutes. Got 8 sets, between 15 and 7 reps.

Giant sets of....

Cable laterals into maximal isometric hold for 5 count at top

Cheat DB laterals

Overhead arcs

Cuban rotations

Upright rows

BB front raises to way overhead, done leaning forward

Seated DB press

All for between 25 and 5 reps, done 3 times through with no rest at all.

Bradford press - drop set 45/35/30/25/20/15kg max reps each time

Triceps - Giant set of

Straight bar pushdowns pro style (sloppy, leaning fwd, elbows flared, cable to side of face)

Straight bar pushdowns strict (drop weight)

Reverse pushdowns (drop weight again)

Rope Pushdowns with hammer fists, no splitting

Rope pushdowns, splitting and squeezing (less weight than above)

Straight bar pushdowns strict again (weight previously used on reverse)

Straight bar pushdowns sloppy again (same weight as above)

Static hold at 90 degrees for as long as i could on 2nd time through.

Twice through, no rest, disgusting.

*Other stuff....*

With some carbs back in some veins popped up in my delts and forearms so that was cool. Still a million miles off being properly lean but a big difference for a few weeks work. Wife has been exfoliating my back and applying some kind of "clarifying lotion" that as far as i can tell is alcohol and salicylate or with hazel because it stings like fook but back skin is starting to clear up a bit so that's nice.

Also, got a letter through the door inviting us to get a Booker card so will nick down next week and see what chicken prices etc are like  Happy days!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

BIG BIG Difference in size

looking good though mate


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

08.05.10

Diet - fine, had some nice things and still got my protein etc down me so hppy enough. didn't eat enough carbs overall, but wasnt too dire a performance.

Training - No training.

Other stuff....

The gym where i train went bust today, notice on the door saying it is closed, very sad day. Now faced with the horror of training somewhere else.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

mY god, your avatars fluctuate massively! What are you weighing now?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

wow great progress mate! looking good in the avatar, keep it up


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

09.05.10

Diet - 4 shakes, 2 solid meals, out and about all day but was ok overall just very reliant on shakes.

Training - No training - Feeling run down and in need of a little break so taking one.

Other stuff....

Wee boy has been a bit sniffly this week an sure enough I now have another chest infection, coughing up lumps of delightfully nasty mucus and running a slight fever.

Training banged on head, focus on eating correctly and little / no damage will be done. Feel el crappo tho.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*10.5.10*

*Diet* - Spot on again. Had a baked potatoe for some carbs, first time I've had a baked tattie in ages, was great 

2 shakes, mixed in coconut milk with water.

4 solid food meals, 3 of which were thai style curried pollock fillets with vegetable soup on the side.

1 baked tattie with a tin of tuna and some whole egg mayonnaise.

*Training* - No training.

*Other stuff...*

Still feel pretty ill but am in good spirits. Will give it till midweek and if it hasn't cleared up or showed any signs of getting better I'll got an app with the Doc. Need to make one anyway to see about getting bloods done again as have been off the Dbol for several weeks now and want to see what effect it has had on blood lipid profile and liver enzymes.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking awesome in your avi! :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

AE,

Bodyweight is 17 stone exactly this morning, with some carbs back in the system.

TBH I have yet to post a flattering avatar...lol. Gimme some time and I'll get the lighting "just so" and pop a miror behind the camera so I can sort out my awful posing..****, maybe I'll even smile in one one day! In fact I shaved this morning so today could be the day hahaha.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Looking awesome in your avi for a guy who is not long back to training and weighed 12 stone a few months ago. In the grand scheme of things, you still look like **** warmed over mind you


Edited for truthliness... hehehe.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

changed my Avi so folk could see the full horror of my chubbliness...and of course coz I am a photo whore Jedi in training.

11.5.10 - 12.5.10

Diet - Perfect. Decided to run a wee experiment with MCT's, far too early to report anything but will let you know. Taking about 90g fats from these on days when there's no carbs (most days the now as i am not training and dont need the carbs for anything).

Training - No training.

Other stuff....

All good really. Feeling ok, businrss is ok, started a new guy today so from next week will have a full day off every week to spend with my son, really looking forard to that.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice stuff going on G, looking forward to the end result


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

13-16.5.10

This deloading is great - don't train, plenty time to muck about with stupid ventures and so forth.

Eating 90% clean on carb days, very clean on low carb days, still dropping a bit of bodyweight I reckon. Starting to feel detrained a bit, which is good. Will probably start training again on Wednesday of next week if I feel ok, if not might stretch it out to 2 weeks. Got a bit of chest infection (again) so visiting doc on monday morning. Got a lot of business things on my mind so not sleeping very well but it's all positive - just lying awake with a buzzing brain.

This pointless update is just here so anyone who's reading knows I'm not dead or such like, just that when you're not training and allowing yourself to be a bit slack with food there's very little to say in a journal


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you dead...yet? :mellow:

Just asking coz I'd def come to your funeral if your wife was baking cakes for afterwards! :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bint.

hahahahaha. I don't have to be dead for you to have cakes, wife loves to bake, we'll prolly be at Harry's show anyway, I'll bring something for yis.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

What's the idea behind this long period away from training?

I thought you were on gear at the moment, so not training seems a bit bizare if that's the case.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Bint.
> 
> hahahahaha. I don't have to be dead for you to have cakes, wife loves to bake, we'll prolly be at Harry's show anyway, I'll bring something for yis.


Ach, I've got a lovely black dress I've not worn yet... :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Simon m said:


> What's the idea behind this long period away from training?
> 
> I thought you were on gear at the moment, so not training seems a bit bizare if that's the case.


Looking at it as big blocks of a few weeks each and not paying attention to the smaller fluctuations, just the overall big picture, this is how my training , eating and gear have gone ovr the past few months....

Start -> (add calories) Add volume -> (Add gear now) (add calories) Add weight / drop volume -> (Drop calories, maintain loads) Add volume -> and here we are now.

Now what would you suggest other than stopping training?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Simon m said:


> What's the idea behind this long period away from training?
> 
> *I thought you were on gear at the moment, so not training seems a bit bizare if that's the case.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hey G im thinking of deloading next week, and the week after take the whole week of training as Ive been lifting heavy weights like 1-4rm range for 6 weeks now, deff starting to feel it CNS wise!

What do you think? week off is a gd idea? Somone suggested 2 weeks but dunno if I could stay outta the gym that long lol!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ratty,

Are you over-reaching or not? Have training weights actually dropped backwards a little?

If yes, deload completely.

If not, just have a lighter week, recover the CNS somewhat and plough on.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I think they havnt dropped backwards with the squat and bench, but with my deadlift they have started to drop backward a little which is the day when i start to feel like my CNS is going to pot.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hilly,

Aye, no point in deloading when you are going to be in catabolism for ages and ages ie post cycle. Doing it on cycle you become load sensitive again (you can grow muscle without lifting ever heavier weights) and you will retain much more muscle than you would do if you did it whilst clean.

I have built volume quite a lot in a steep ramp over the past wee while. If you look at my Squat fro example it has gone from...

One set of 8 reps or with 140kg = 1120Kg total load

up to...

23 total reps done in clusters = 3220kg total load

That's nearly 3 x the volume....so basically I KNOW I have a lot of CNS stress being carried along. At the same time I started doing some slightly heavier half squats circa 170 - 180 kg and added load to my deadlift every week.

If I was to now try and add weight to the squat, I'd find that my form would all go to ****, I'd manage for 2 weeks or so then be "stuck" at about 150 x 3 or 4 reps and do the normal BBer thing of just plugging away at that weight for weeks on end, or randomly changing to some other exercise or some other pointless ****.

Instead, by deloading the CNS fatigue i built up during the ramp in volume, I can now go back to adding load to the squat at quite a high training frequency. For example I could go back and do...

Wkt1 - 120 x 4 x 8

Wkt2 - 1/2 Squat 150kg x max reps

Wkt 3 - 130 x 4 x 5

Wkt 4 - 1/2 squat 160kg x max reps

Wkt 5 - 140 x 4 x 5

Wkt 6 - 1/2 squat 170kg x max reps

Wkt 7 - 145 x 6 x 4

Wkt 8 -1/2 Sq 180kg max reps

Wkt 9 - 150Kg x 5 x 3

Wkt 10 - 1/2 Sq 190kg x max reps

Wkt 10 - 150kg x 1 x max reps, probably 7-8.

Then back to volume loading, but this time with 145 or 150KG and so on.

Over many weeks the total loads go up quite a bit, but you are not always banging your head against rep PB attempts and by intermittently deloading you let lighter loads work for you again whilst setting up the CNS to display the strength gains you made during the volume loading phase.

Compare this to the 2 weeks of increased loads followed by months of stagnation if i just "went for it".

10 workouts in a row of progress in load or volume, twice a week, constantly elevated protein synthesis 24/7 during that time...that's my preference.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

all very interesting stuff and i agree. I do mine much simpler. Once i finish dieting i will doa heavy roation split push/pull/legs 2 on 1 off 2 on so push gets done twice over 8/9 days etc.

Then after 4 weeks of pushing it heavy using just 2-4 working sets per bodypart i will take the rest of the week off were ever i finish the cycle mid week then the next week will be a 4 day bodypart split using drop sets/supersets/etc etc. this should give me 4/5 solid days rest then a volume/pump week then back to the heavy lifting.

I find this lets me hit different muscle fibers and get a little rest in there

Im going to experiment the first blast with 2 heavy sets then a rest pause set per body part.

for instance quads would be

squats warm ups however many then 1 heavy ass sets 6-10 reps, drop weight 10-20% and got for heavy but 12-15 reps.

then something like extensions rest paused for a total of 20-25 reps with 2 pauses.

next time would be similar layout but with leg press instead of squats then res pause 1 leg extensions then back to the first session next time.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Looking at it as big blocks of a few weeks each and not paying attention to the smaller fluctuations, just the overall big picture, this is how my training , eating and gear have gone ovr the past few months....
> 
> Start -> (add calories) Add volume -> (Add gear now) (add calories) Add weight / drop volume -> (Drop calories, maintain loads) Add volume -> and here we are now.
> 
> Now what would you suggest other than stopping training?


 Not sure, as I don't train that way.

I tend to go with phases, currently on strength phase, but high volume, which will be followed by superset phase at medium weight. Never go too light and I never plan breaks from training, although I have time off when I'll or holiday.

I suppose it depends on how fit you are, you background in sports and how mentally resilient you are, as training can drain you and if you feel drained, then a break makes sense.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not a matter of feeling drained or mental resilience or having a background in sports.

It's a matter of making much better gains in the same time by deliberately NOT training for a period of time.

Put it this way - you're in a "strength" phase, in which i assume you are trying to increase strength. How many workouts in a row have you increased both the weight on the bar and the total load lifted in each and every exercise? If it hasn't been done on every single workout in that phase then why not?

For most people the "why not" is that cumulative cNS fatigue prevents them from ever displaying the strength gains they have made and short term neural fatigue from training to failure etc all the time reduces their training frequency to very low levels so protein synthesis is only elevated for 2 days of the week in each body part, so they end up lifting pretty much the same loads all the time and don't grow much. Deloading is part of the solution to that.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I suppose I haven't given this as much thought as you have as I am a recreational trainer and to be honest, I just enjoy training.

I don't believe you can simply divorce stamina ect., from the equation. As surely someone who is able to train more, without the need for breaks and is achieving strength and/or reps gains still is gaining better overall?

As I say, I train purely for the fun of training, so my goals are completely different to yours, although I do find your ideas interesting. Although, I'm not sure I would enjoy an "enforced" break from training.

EDIT: Just spent my lunch time reading your UHT website - very interesting - the wave loading prinicples make a great deal of sense - good read as well


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Back to the GRIND now folks!

New diet is a short term VLCD, mostly because I like to find things out and haven't done this before. Will be quasi-ketoic, the only real twists being the reliance on non food meals and the inclusion of MCT's for about 60% of the overall calories.

CV will be quite a lot, though only low to moderate intensity.

Fat burners will be used, lipo6, ECA.

Weight training will continue as normal, albeit in some other gym as the one i was in went bust. This will be awkward as I don't tend to like many gyms...lol.

Meals 1,2,3,4 - 100ml coconut milk, water, 75g blended protein, 3g EFA's, 10g fibre.

Meal 5 - Unlimited fibrous / salad vegetables, 200g meat or fish.

20g simpel carbs and 10g BCAA around training.

Post Training - 50g carbs from Build and Recover.

Multivits etc couple of times a day.

1 day a week of much greater food variety.

Fluids - diet coke, diet energy drinks, water.

Probable Drugs - 1ml T350 / week or so, 2ml primobolan or similar. 2ml of T a week + some work stress has rammed my BP up.

That's about it. Aim is to get abs through in 6 weeks.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

18.5.10

*Food* - 4 x coconut milk and protein + omega 3's. 1 x Beef mince and 300g green beans.

*Training. *

Wmups to 1 top set, nowhere near failure on the big things, a rep or so short on the smaller exercises - looking at holding loads and adding volume to this session on MOST things, some will go up in load (shrugs, rows, maybe DL).

Sumo DL - 180Kg

DB inc press - 36kg

Seated Ham curls - ?

Seated leg press - stack

Leg Extension - 45kg

Supinated pulldown 107Kg

Smith Military press - 60Kg

BB row - 100kg

Hammer Strength plate loaded flat bench - 120kg

Shrugs - 100kg

BB curls -40Kg

Machine tricep extensions - 55KG

Standing calve raise - 5 plates

Pushdowns - stack minus 2 plates

*Other stuff....*

Very busy with new business project which is a 24/7 Gym with boxing ring, matted area for grappling, OL platforms, gymnastic rings, kettlebells, tyres etc etc as well as all the usual weights, racks etc and some machine bits and bobs...4,000sq feet of fun


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

19.5.10

*Food*

4 x coconut milk and protein + omega 3's. 1 x Beef mince and 150g green beans, 200g mixed veg with red peppers.

*Training *

After last meal...

Stair climber - 40 mins steady state, 1 xECA.

*Other stuff....*

All good. CV was actually good fun in a twisted kind of way.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> 18.5.10
> 
> *Food* - 4 x coconut milk and protein + omega 3's. 1 x Beef mince and 300g green beans.
> 
> ...


 at least you should like this gym :thumb:


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

Cool stuff, G. Keep it up  .


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

hehhehe, aye Glen, typical G type effort - the gym i like went bust, so buy it, refurb it and run it so i have somewhere decent to train. It's the obvious thing to do.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Catcing up here. Lots of thought going into this plan.

Seen you at the NABBA but didnt realise who you were till the next day when the big fcuker int he black shirt was pointed out as you on rippedglutes


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

You mean Fat lad Rab


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well mate you looked about 6 foot 4 and a bear of a man regardless of whether you are carrying a bit of fat.

I wasnt going to say fuk all :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

20.05.10

*Food*

3 x cocunut milk + pro6 and fish oils. 1 x beef, 200g green beans, 150g mixed veg with peppers.

*Training*

Fasted a.m cardio - 30 mins stairclimber.

PM cardio after last meal - 40 mins stairclimber, 1 x ECA.

*Other stuff....*

Heavily ketoic now according to reagent strip test, yet feel really good, quite enregetic etc and honestly a LOT better than I ever have before in ketosis. I'm putting my money on the 80g or so a day of MCT's providing a much better source of energy than a "normal" fat intake would.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Well mate you looked about 6 foot 4 and a bear of a man regardless of whether you are carrying a bit of fat.
> 
> I wasnt going to say fuk all :lol:


Yeah Rab, Im known for being super intimidating.....


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Yeah Rab, Im known for being super intimidating.....


Your cat is damn intimidating IMHO. The first pic would probably make me flinch if you were down a dark alleyway too.

J


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

21.5.10

*Food*

3 x shake, 1 x chicken breast with thai curry paste. 250g broccoli, 150g mixed veg with peppers.

*Training*

Fasted a.m. cardio - 30 mins stairmaster.

*Other stuff...*

Couldn't be ****d working hard today, nothing to do with diet, just need a bit of time to relax. Got Sunday off, all good!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

22.5.10

Food - 4 x shake, 1/2 x chicken meal i didnt really want to eat.

Training - None.

Other stuff - all fine. PM weighed in at 15st 12lbs, obviously very glycogen depleted.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

23.5.10

*Food*

Day off diet.

75g oats, skim milk, McD's big mac, double cheeseburger, fries, coke, 120g carbs during training, 3 scoops build and recover post training, 3 scoops pro6 after that, tuna sandwhich, 2 mini bagels, 1ltr chocolate milk, 2 bowls cheerios, 1 lamb chop, 1/2 pack cous cous.

*Training*

Whole body, get some V in and leave plenty room to increase loads over the next few weeks.

Smith OHP - 8 x 10

Cable cross - 10 x 10

Lateral raises - 6 x 10

Back squat, OL style high bar, sitting on heels - 100kg

1,1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1

ROM DL - 100kg - 3 x 5

Mch Hack squat - 4 x 8

Leg extension - 2 x 20+, drop sets.

Standing calve - 4 x 10+

Calve on hack - 2 x 20+

Assisted chins - 5 x 10

s/s

Assisted dips - 5 x 10

Close mch rows - 3 x 10

Wide mch rows - 3 x 10+

*Other stuff...*

Almost no food cravings, was at a loss as to what "crap" to eat. Feel nice and strong and very much just toying with it today after deload. All good!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

24.5.10

*Food.*

3 x shake meals, 1 x prawns with piri piri seasoning, 250g mixed veg with pepper, 150g broccoli.

*Training*

PM - 40 mins stairmaster.

*Other stuff...*

Plans for gym going ok, things are looking alright.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

nice work G. Volumes increasing steadily by the looks of things


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

volume of cardio certainly is.....ACK...BOKE,...Puke....lol.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Atleast your doing some. i realy cant be ****d. Im supposed to be cutting too.


----------



## twindeltatandem (May 25, 2010)

Love the training log, Wee G! I also enjoyed reading your UHT site. I'm truly a wee one, but enjoy trying to make my time in the gym more productive reading smart stuff like yours.

I'm curious--you said you put your program together through a synthesis of various different other approaches. I think I can see some HST in there, maybe some of the stuff "Blade" has written, maybe some max-stim. Perhaps even some Crossfit influences (at least the sick HV/LI stuff). Are you familiar with these? (Of course you're familiar with Crossfit).

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

I'm also pretty interested in what you have to say about supps. I can only go natty, and I'm in Afghanistan where the food sucks ***. But I can drink a couple of liters of milk a day, I eat lots of almonds, and supplement with 17 liver tabs daily, protein (fast and slow at the proper times), 1.6 beta alanine, 9 tabs BCAAs throughout the day particularly pre-post-workout, NO, CLA, creatine and since I'm an old geezer I use some T support (ZMA, tribulus, trans-resveratrol, and occasionally D-aspertate, a PH cycle if I can get my hands on one). You see any obvious holes in that regimen?

Again, great log!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tons of supps, thats what I see....lol.

Regarding the programs you mention, yeah I'm familiar with all of them and I think everyone who is / has written a decent program for hypertrophy will be looking to the same same Journal publications and then filtering them through their own experience of what does / doesn't work so you end with a lot of very different ideas, all of which are to some degree valid, but all are underpinned by the same (probaby 10 or so!) studies. 

Regarding my own log the now it's pretty **** in terms of content but it's laid back and an honest reflection of what I'm doing and how I'm feeling just now so I guess it is serving it's purpose.

Thnaks for popping in with your first pst, and Welcome to uK-M btw!

Cheers,

G


----------



## twindeltatandem (May 25, 2010)

"Tons of supps, thats what I see....lol."

Holy ****, coming from a supp dealer on gear that's a wee bit scary comment! ha ha

Well, I don't normally care much about supps (just creatine and protein), but like I said, the food here sucks and there's not much else to do but dodge IEDs and workout. And I gotta think of something to blow my hazardous duty pay on.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

25 and 26.5.10

*Food*

Spot on as per plan.

*Training*

No training - been a little unwell.

*Other stuff*

Got ANOTHER respiratory tract infection from my son. Every damn thing he brings home from nursery is putting me on my **** right now....he just gets a runny nose for a couple of days, I am weak as a kitten and sleeping for 10 hours at a stretch. I've always been weak as a kitten, but sleeping for that long is new!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

27 and 28. 05.10

Exactly as above! Food perfect, no training, on my **** feeling rough. Bleuch.

Hope to train sunday - with this once a week per bodypart frequency i will be training like a "normal" in no time. Eeeeek!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Plus points - 15st 10lbs and starting to look more BBer-ish.

Minus points - still carrying some kind of resp tract infection, and tore my SI ligaments again. So, lots of pain, misaligned pelvis, referred pain in low back, sciatica, numb foot, mid traps and neck spasming on one side etc. Keep smiling through


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

04.6.10

*Training...*

a.m. Upper Push

Hammer bench - 6 sets

Inc Press - 6 sets

OH arcs - 6 sets

Laterals s/s DB front raise unilateral s/s cheat front raise bilateral - 3 sets

BB curls close grip - 2 sets

BB curls wide grip s/s cheat curls - 1 set

*CV* - Stairmaster - 20 mins. Hard to keep pelvis anywhere near straight, great joy.

*Diet* - Has been perfect throughout. 3-4 shakes, 1 evening meal of pro + fibre and fat.

*Other stuff...*

Due to wrecked pelvis I'll be doing Push + Bi's/pull+Tris/legs/repeat or a while. Will have to see what i can leg-wise, cant SQ, DL, leg press or lunge for at least a week. On the plus side I am way more mobile than i was the last time i did this, and it feels like it will heal up quite quick.

Upper will be one days of more Volume, one day heavier for each. Same old, really.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

06.06.10

*Training*

a.m.

Upper pull + triceps

Assisted wide chins -10 x 10

s/s

pushdowns - 10 x 10

Chest supported row, neutral grip, elbows down - 8 x 10

s/s

Reverse pushdowns 8 x 10

Wide grip chest supported row, elbows up - 6 x 10

s/s

Reverse pec dec - 6 x 10

Rope pushdown, elbows flared - 4 x 10+, 20s rest, dropping weight each set.

PM - Planning 40mins on the stair master this afternoon.

*Diet* - Had some nice junk saturday night. Back on the normal diet now.

*Other stuff...*

High stress and hassles abound. Shop window broken last night, gym project very sticky due mostly to other parties being a little slow to respond when required and a few other small things ****ing me off. Acht well.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*07.06.10*

*
*

*
Training*

a.m.

Quads

Leg extensions 4 sec negs - 80

straight to

Machine Hack Squat 4 sec negs - 100

Straight to 3 times through

Leg extensions - 10

s/s

MAchine hack 10

Straight to

3 times through...

Seated Leg press - 50

s/s

Leg extension 10

Quite disgusting but very safe for pelvis and no pains at all there so successful.

*CV* - stairmaster - 15 mins


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHere are you with the beef loss now Wee G?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> Plus points - 15st 10lbs and starting to look more BBer-ish.
> 
> Minus points - still carrying some kind of resp tract infection, and tore my SI ligaments again. So, lots of pain, misaligned pelvis, referred pain in low back, sciatica, numb foot, mid traps and neck spasming on one side etc. Keep smiling through


sorry to hear that mate - feel **** but look great, must feel like a proper bodybuilder now :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Very good Glen...lol. Feel sh1te, look...well...sh1te-ish is more like it.

*11.06.10*

*Training.*

Hammer machine bench - 6 sets

Inc smith Press - 6 sets

s/s

Seated Leg Curl - 6 sets

DB OH Arc - 5 sets

s/s

Lying LEg Curl - 6 sets

Laterals s/s front raise s/s cheat front raise s/s DB Upright row - 3 times through

Straight bar curls - 5 x 12

*Food*

Was away in Badachro for 2 days, ate ok, bits of rubbish here and there and a nice dinner both nights.

*Other stuff...*

Was supposed to be a break but the wee man had a bug and cried all night both nights so we didnt get any kip and I spent too much time dealing with business etc. Was crap really.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

KJW,

real life dude!

Stress, injuries, sides from gear, no sleep, crying babies...all stuff probably the vast majority of competitors put up with and make no complaint.  I just like a whine in here lol .


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

13.6.10

Training - Upper Pull + Triceps

Assisted chins - wide - 10 x 10

s/s

Pushdowns 10 x 10

Assisted chins - neutral - 5 x 10

s/s

Reverse Pushdowns - 5 x 10

Assisted chins - supinated - 5 x 10

s/s

Rope Pushdowns 5 x 10

Neutral grip rows, chest suported - 5 x 10

s/s

Machine dips - 5 x 15

Wide grip "box" rows - 5 x 10

s/s

Reverse pec dec - 5 x 10

*Diet / supps...*

Been fine since back from Badachro. 4 shakes, 2 meals yesterday, both fish.

Supps wise running...

Celery

Garlic

Fish oils

PhD Catalyst

Typical green tea / gurana type fat burner

30mg ECA pre-workout

PhD Vmax Pump pre-workout

Creatine mono

Extreme Build and Recover post wkt.

Extreme Pro6 mixed in coconut milk and water for my shake meals.

BodiTronics Express whey in with B+R post wkt.

Boditronics chewable BCAA first thing and between meals.

*Other stuff...*

Looks like I have missed getting the lease on the gym I was after. Bit gutted but have decided to press on with other possible locations.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

14.6.10

*Training*

Quads.

Leg extensions - 15 x 6-10, 30 to 60s rests.

Machine hack - 5 x 10

Front Squat on smith - 5 x 8

Lunges L - 3 sets

s/s

Lunges R - 3 sets

Walking lunges - 2 lengths

Leg Press - 1 x 77 (aiming for 100 but died...lol)

*Food*

3 shakes, 2 food, all perfect. Full 1.5 scoops of B and R after training, lucky me.

*Other*

Lots of cool things going on with business this week, all very exciting and feels good to be setting something up / working towards something new again, that is the bit I really enjoy.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*15.6.10*

*CV* - 40 mins stairmaster.

*16.6.10*

*Training*

a.m. - CV -40 mins stairmaster.

p.m. - Hamstrings

Seated curls - 12 sets of 6-12 reps

Lying curls - 5 x 10

Rom DL - 3 x 10

CV -Stairmaster - 15 minutes.

*
Food*

Fine but keep forgetting to take supps. Doh.

*Other....*

Feeling good!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

17.6.10

*Training*

PM - Chest + Shoulders

Hammer machine press - 12 sets

Incline smith press - 4 sets

Inc DB flye - 4 sets

DB OH Arc - 6 sets

DB OH Press, extended ROM - 4 sets

Lat raise ->chest lat raise -> front raise -> cheat front raise -> DB Upright row - 4 times through, no rest.

*CV* - Starimaster -30 mins.

*Food. *

Fine, 3 shakes, 2 meals of fish + veg and egg + veg.

Other - Took 30mg ECA at 830pm as I was really flagging. Come 230am I was still awake and cursing...lol.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

how you looking G?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Exactly the same as I did last time at this weight....lol.

Still fat mate. Coming in all the time , and rapidly. Feel OK this week, but couldn't tell you why? I'll get some pics up at next tgt BW (14st 7lbs) which should be 3 weeks away all being well.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

18.6.10

*Training*

AM - 35 mins stairmaster

PM - Weaknesses - Biceps, traps, calves.

Straight bar curls - 8 x 10

s/s

BB shrugs - 8 x 20-12

Reverse Curls - 5 x 10

s/s

DB shrugs - 5 x 12

Standing calves - 5 x 10ish, very slow, exaggerated stretch.

Lying leg press calves - 4 x 20+, fast, choppy.

Seated calve riase - 3 x 12

CV - 35 mins stairmaster

Food - 3 shakes then started refeed with 100g oats and 2 scoops build and recover post wkt. Felt a bit weird about food today, no interest in it, glum etc. Just a weird "diet" kind of day.

Other....

Enjoying the volume. Annoyed with pelvis but at least I can train around it. Zoning out on CV now, people in the gym look concerned about me, so I must be doing the right things.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Weekend off. Nice food, made some decisions about this weeks eating etc and am feeling good.

*21.6.10*

*Training*

*A.M. Quads and CV*

Leg extensions - 16 sets

Machine hacks - 5 x 10

Smith front squat - 5 x 10

s/s

BB Back squat - 5 x 10

Walking lunges - few times across gym till fell over.

*CV* - Stairmaster - 30 mins.

*PM - Delts*

DB OH arcs - 8 sets

DB OH PRess - 6 sets

Giant set of lat raises - cheat lat raises - front raises - cheat front rises - OH press - upright row - 4 times through.

*CV* - Stairmaster 30 minutes.

*Food...*

Have decided to use more solid food and also to drop the mixed veg and only have broccoli or green beans. So, todays food is...

640am - Vmax Pump, ECA.

7am 5g BCAA

TRAIN 1

845am - 5g BCAA

930 - 2 sccops pro 6 in water

1pm - 225g white fish, baked. 4 stalks brocolli. 2 fish oil caps, 2 Everlean, 1 garlic.

4pm - 225g white fish, baked, 4 stalks brocolli. 2 fish oil caps. 2 Everlean, 1 garlic.

745pm - 225g white fish, baked, 4 stalks brocolli. 2 fish oil caps. 2 Tablespoons coconut oil

8pm - 5g BCAA

Train 2

930pm - 5g BCAA

1030pm - 2 yolks, 6 whites.

Other....

Opening even a cheap gym is expensive. Fun, but expensive.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

22.6.10

*Training*

*
*

*
AM - Hams*

Seated leg curl - 8 sets

Lying leg curl - 5 sets

Rom DL - 1 set, just to uncramp my hams

*CV* - 20 mins Stairmaster

*PM - Triceps*

Pushdwons - 6 sets

Rope extensions over head - 4 sets

Reverse pushdowns - 4 sets

Single arm cable - 1 set / side.

CV - 20 mins stairmaster

Food - Fine. Not fun, but ate what i was supposed to and nothing else.

Other - Feeling ok, reasonably motivated etc. Bit restless and suffering from insomnia again but nothing too bad.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*23.6.10* - Day off. Spend day with my son as usual, all good.

*24.6.10*

*Training*

*
*

*
a.m.*

Upper back

Wide Grip assisted chins - 5 x 10

Neutral assisted chins - 5 x 10

Tri-set of Close chest suported rows, rear delt flyes and wide chest supported rows - 5 times through, no rest.

*CV* - 20 mins stairmaster.

*PM*

*Chest*

Hammer plate load press - 8 sets

Inc Smith - 6 sets

DB flyes - 3 sets

Seated machine press - 3 sets, then drop set.

Machine flyes - 3 sets, then drop set

CV - 40 mins stairmaster.

*Food* - Fine. Puked back some fish in the morning so had 120g of whey isolate instead of fish through the rest of the day.

*Other...*

Bit spaced out now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Weekend off, lovely as usual.

Monday - Upper body - much heavier, good session.

Wednesday - Supposed to be legs, migraine tho.

Today - Hope to hit legs tonight.

Sorry for lack of updates, i have been super busy with shop, new gym opening etc and just havent had time.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Friday a.m.

Training

Quads

Back squats with the bar! First time doing this without them being part of a complex since SI went. Was fine.

Extensions - up to a few heavy sets (stack, of course)

SQ - up in 6's from bar to 90kg, light light light but no drama with SI so I'm happy.

Stupid seated leg press thing in crappo commercial hell hole - stack - endless reps.

Calves - seated, standing, couple sets each slow then bouncy.

All good.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *Stupid seated leg press thing in crappo commercial hell hole - stack - endless reps. *


I thought that was for training calves>? :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Damnit, is that what it's for???

Dude, we now have 2 leg presses in the shop. And a cable cross. And a decline. And a DB bench, and a leg extension and a leg curl.

****it, my shop is a better gym than that gym.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dieting hard then and just plodding on wee !


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hiya J,

Too busy with shop and new gym opening soon, it is crazy. Diet is mostly ok, BW is stable at 14st 9lbs the now, training is pish but only cause cant get enough time to do it justice. I'l get there


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Damnit, is that what it's for???
> 
> Dude, we now have 2 leg presses in the shop. And a cable cross. And a decline. And a DB bench, and a leg extension and a leg curl.
> 
> ****it, my shop is a better gym than that gym.


Where the fck have you put all that??

I might pop in tomoz i need prowteeeeeeensssssssss


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just bought another 20 pieces for the Gym.

**** me this is getting exciting now!! Training hasn't happened at all yet this week, diet is low kcal but isocaloric, need brain at least part functioning so there are some carbs in there 

Last night I slept from 1am to 4am, that has become fairly typical this week. Yuk.

Should train tonight, whole body, heavy.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Completely fried this week, hardly sleeping at all, working a lot and stressing even more.

Training this morning...done some simple autoregulatory work just because I am so tired.

Wide chins

BB OHP

Neutral chins

Smith incline press

BB curls

Pushdowns

Compounds were fixed load, 25 seconds, PIM, fast as possible, 6% fatigue dropoff to regulate volume.

Arms were fixed load, 40s, again PIM, fast as possible, and again 6% fatigue to determine volume.

In and out in about 25 minutes, feeling good.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

mate if you havent got much time have you heard of HIT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

OOOOft ....lol.

reps for that G, classic.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Diet slack, training slack, working 80+ hours a week, gym opening soon and should be able to get my head down better once that settles down a bit.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

good read mate, any updates on training/pics/gym?

James


----------

